# Will deer eat pumpkins?



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

I talked to a guy that said after halloween i can have all the pumkins i want. I was going to use the rotten ones for the hog traps but i was wondering if the deer will eat the good ones if i split them in two. Anyone tried them?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Yes they will eat the pulp out of the split ones and seeds, I have some gamecam pics in one of my files of a buck eating a pumpkin that I threw out for the hogs. Coyotes eat them also, got a pic of that too.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I found some in one of my files. I have a bunch more also I will try to find later.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Could make for some entertainment if the pumpkins have fermented...also might make for a tough shot


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Now that was a funny video!


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

fishinKat said:


> Could make for some entertainment if the pumpkins have fermented...also might make for a tough shot


No worse feeling than the "spins!!"


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

That squirrel reminds me of my younger days after a fun night..


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

We shot these in a pumpkin patch. Notice our pumpkin camoflage?


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*hog*

I want to see a hog in the condition as the squirel beau


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

mywifeshusband said:


> I want to see a hog in the condition as the squirel beau


 Go to most any bar in Texas at closing time and you will see one or two drunk hogs.


----------

